# Please help, How to stop thinking about it?



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

I know I have asked this question before but i really need a lot of good advice now, from people who have been where i am and recovered. so if you have, please post.

I have accepted I have DP. I have accepted that the drugs I took 3 months ago changed my brain chemistry somehow and now I have a series of problems that I never had before. I have accepted it might take a long time till I get better. I am still active, I am exercising, I am working, I am doing my best to get on with life.

BUT my brain wont let me get over DP. I constantly think about it, every waking second. I'm actually not overstating it - i think of it EVERY SECOND. If I could just not have it in my thoughts all the time, if i oould just let it go a little bit, I could find some peace with myself and my condition.

Can anyone help me? Is it possible that my brain has got stuck on the thought of DP and will never stop thinking about it?


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Thats a very good question. I have the same problem and still don't know how to deal with it. We gotta try something. Maybe pretending that we dont have dp. Maybe try to make urself believe that that condition is just temporary and ignoring it is the treatment.

Im waiting to see a therapist next month and ask her for some advice


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

The only thing I can truly say that works is time and patience.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

......


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

A set of healing techniques called Chaoyi Fanhuan Qigong has helped me a lot, much more than talk therapy, exercise, distraction etc. You will stop thinking about it eventually I promise you.


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

I post now and then here, but in my early days on this site, I would post constantly , check this site, that site, every site I could possibly read . And the longer you check , and look for the miracle, the longer you stay in the same place.. It doesn't seem right does it, but For me, and I am sure others who have recovered, you can't think your way out of thinking.

The cycle of thinking, and obsessing can't be broken by just thinking about it. You truly have to practice distraction, you truly have to get back into your life, and living it . Be it drugs, that got you here, or anxiety and depression, You too can recover of from this.

I am not saying that you won't have a symptom or two, but they can't hurt you, YOU are still intact, you are still you. A frazzled you , but you are you.

Practice makes perfect. Did you ever see an old war movie where the enemy would capture a good guy and BRAIN WASH him .... By telling them over and over and over, and breaking their spirit.

We have brainwashed ourselves, we took what was a protective device and turned it on to be a scarry , terrible state of mind.

I will tell you that if you start reprogramming your mind with positive affirmations your entire way of life will change. You will no longer live in fear. You will be back in touch with yourself and the surrounding world.

I believe this because it worked for me. Stop feeding into the negative lies you tell your self. Feast on good things, whatever is good, whatever is right,, think on these things.

For me I constantly reflect and affirm what a good family I have, what great friends I have, what a good support system I have had. I am loved , I love , How great it is to see a beautiful sun setting in the west and to see it rise again the next morning.

If I have to ruminate, make it positive. And if you haven't found a therapist you like,, keep looking. Therapy and talking , and learning coping skills will equip you to get well.

The more one says I am sick, the more sick you are.. The more you tell yourself , Hey I feel bad, you will feel bad.

Everytime you have a negative, uplift it with a positive.

IE I feel bad today......... I feel great, I am alive, I am breathing , I have a chance to be positive.

Practice makes perfect... It doesn't happen over night it takes work... I think a lot of times we are so frustrated that we look for INSTANT Cures, We don't won't to work at getting well.

It took a lot to get in this shape, it takes hard work and practice to get back to living. Don't sit alone. Go out with friends, laugh , do things, quit analyzing every stray thought that comes to mind. We have thousands of thoughts just floating around.. Doesn't mean we have to take them serriously.

Well time to stop preaching..... Peace and Love to all here.....

KC


----------

